# MK IV TDI brake upgrade



## diesebora (Dec 25, 2004)

This is severe overkill, but upgrading to a MOV'IT 4 pot on the fronts.
Question is, is there a better brake booster-master cylinder I can upgrade to?


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a similar upgrade on my 1.8t and the stock master works just fine. price wise and future parts wise I would recommend a Porsche caliper upgrade it will be similar performance but parts are just way easier to get. I have a rotora set on my car and parts are available but $$$$$ and you have to really look for them.


----------



## diesebora (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks! The Movit package is in the boot of the Jetta, just wondering about if the Master-Servo is adequate.
Hopefully installing in a few weeks. 
The hubs have to be changed, so I will need the help and hoist of Jose at JL Automotive in Canoga Park.
Will post pics. This is the stock setup


----------

